# My very "saxy phone"



## Becky (Sep 17, 2005)

Heres a few shots of my sax, inspired by the recent clarinet shots posted....


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 17, 2005)

The first one has a very fitting mood to it. I like. 

Yamaha?


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2005)

No its a hand made english Trevor James. Thanks


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2005)

Oooh, I like that first one!
Wonderful play with colours and light! Very saxy!


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2005)

Hehehe, thankyou LaFoto.

Thanks for looking guys


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I am going to have to say that I am partial to these photos, because I am a  proficient player of both of them.  I play Baritone Sax in Jazz, and Clarinet in regular.  Nice Shots


----------

